

Deutsche Bank Fined $7.8 Million Over Faulty Reports on Swaps - PaulHoule
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/08/28/deutsche-bank-fined-7-8-million-over-transaction-reports/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

======
urlwolf
DB is the worst banking and customer experience I've had in my life. They have
a high tolerance for incompetence, in every corner of their business.

------
chrismcb
Why did this go unnoticed for 6 years?

